# Blue Tiger Shrimps with Cherry Shrimps



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering, i just bought 5 Blue Tigers from Brent yesterday and put them with 11 Cherries...Will they cross breed and if so...what will their babies become? Anyone has any experience with that situation?

Thanks!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

No, unless they're not what they were advertised, they should be a different species and not breed.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

99.9999% they won't if they are indeed blue tiger (Caridina) and cherry (Neocaridina). It's never 100%, but I myself wouldn't mind if my Caridina corss with Neo... would be interesting. And yes, it has been reported.


----------



## mdvo (Nov 10, 2011)

they will not interbreed.


----------

